# Elk Mountain Slip Systems on sale now!



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

March 2nd, 2010​
After a year of research and development, Elk Mountain Inc is finally breaking into the Archery Industry with an innovative device that can be used as a decoy, a portable blind, and a trekking pole. 

The *Elk Mountain Slip System*TM is a solution that can be used for all types of hunting, and all seasons 

Our shopping cart is now live at:
http://www.elkmtngear.com

Thanks to all AT members for your support and attention!

Best Wishes,
Jeff


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

*New Revised Pricing!*

We are now offering the Elk Mountain Slip System "Device Only" at $99.95

Slipcovers (we have 19 different patterns in both camo and decoys) are $39.95 each

This is a great option for those of you who didn't need the "Dark Timber Camo" Slipcover, and wanted to order Slips of your choice instead

We are still offering the "Standard Package" with our "Dark Timber" cover for a reduced price of $129.95

Here are some of our most popular patterns:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for jeff. :wink:


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*Bump*

Bump up for a great product.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*bump*

Give a bump up for an awesome product and great couple of guy's. Honest, straight forward, hard hitting hunters. A product designed for hunters by hunters.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up. :cocktail:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Jeff,
I just ordered your system with the Open country Camo pattern. Man, I'm excited!. i sold my Ground blind over a month ago and needed a replacement. The ground blind was too much for me to caary around. I am partially disabled and don't have much of a L4-L5 disk left. Your system is way much lighter and is great for a Spot and Stalk Bowhunter like me. Plus It is a Trekking pole which will benifit me more and make it easier for the Average hunter to get around on uneven hunting grounds. Third. i have a Small Tachyon Helmet cam that will fit perfectly on the Camera mount on top of the system. Now I don't have to worry about having it on a seperate tripod. Turkey season is April 15 for me and i can't wait to try this out on them Canyon/Sage turkeys i hunt. then After that, I'll be going after coyote's and will be using this system. As Soon as I get the system. I'll Post some actual usage pics for our fellow Archerytalk users. :wink:


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks, Simon

Can't wait to see some pics and video. You're gonna love the versatility of this system! 

Let me know if you ever have any problems, I will make sure they get taken care of

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

elkmtngear said:


> Thanks, Simon
> 
> Can't wait to see some pics and video. You're gonna love the versatility of this system!
> 
> ...


It's like Christmas all over again. Cani't wait.lol Bump Up.!:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt for Elk mtn gear. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Get your orders in folks, I did!. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

They're like hot cakes. Get'em while it"'s HOT!. :darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Easter Bump. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Monday Bump. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

My Elk Mtn Slip Sysytem arrived today guys and gals!. I took some pics in a hurry as rain with 50 mph Winds were about to roll in. I'm loving this thing!. Much easier to carry around and it is several devices in one package. Blind, Decoy, Trekking pole, and a Camera mount adapter and gun rest adapter are included with it. This is great for the hunter that's always on the move or if you need to set up your blind fast to cover yourself from turkeys and don't want to lug around a 18-20 pound ground blind like me. You need this in your arsenal!. I will upload a video in a few days when i am preparing for my Archery Turkey hunt. I'm looking forward to trying this out against those Eagle eyed Turkey's!. Simon


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Night Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning Bump. :thumbs_up


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*Bump Up*

Bump Up fpr an awesome product. And some pics there buddy. This system truly is the way to go. so you can be more mobile, like run-n-gun hunting. Also as a stand alone decoy system. And it sure does beat carrying all that extra weight of a heavy bulky ground blind, and or extra decoys in your turkey vest, or hauling around a big decoy of a deer or pronghorn. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

drenalinxt said:


> Bump Up fpr an awesome product. And some pics there buddy. This system truly is the way to go. so you can be more mobile, like run-n-gun hunting. Also as a stand alone decoy system. And it sure does beat carrying all that extra weight of a heavy bulky ground blind, and or extra decoys in your turkey vest, or hauling around a big decoy of a deer or pronghorn. :thumbs_up


ttt. Bump Up. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt for the sale. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Grey Scale.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Double S said:


> Grey Scale.


Evening bump.


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, DoubleS, looks like you picked the perfect camo pattern for your neck of the woods :thumbs_up

Can't wait to see some video!!

Best of Luck,
Jeff (AT Sponsor)
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

elkmtngear said:


> Thanks for the pics, DoubleS, looks like you picked the perfect camo pattern for your neck of the woods :thumbs_up
> 
> Can't wait to see some video!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff. I took it for a walk around town today. Gave out a few Business cards. Simon:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning Bump. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning Bump. 3 more days and counting for Thunder chickens and yotes!. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkPyMQ299JY


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Simon,

I am locked in with this producted I cant wait to try it out:darkbeer:


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

Not trying to bash but i still want to see this product in a actual hunting situation, I saw the herd of elk run back and forth in the video, but me and a buddy worked together with normal clothing on i was the rear he was the front and his arms were the horns and we got just as close to a herd of the same size and the elk did the same thing. Again i shouldnt knock it till i try it, but are there any videos of this in an actual hunting situation? Again i saw the video of the herd of elk running back and forth wondering what you were.


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

poppingrunt said:


> Not trying to bash but i still want to see this product in a actual hunting situation, I saw the herd of elk run back and forth in the video, but me and a buddy worked together with normal clothing on i was the rear he was the front and his arms were the horns and we got just as close to a herd of the same size and the elk did the same thing. Again i shouldnt knock it till i try it, but are there any videos of this in an actual hunting situation? Again i saw the video of the herd of elk running back and forth wondering what you were.


I totally understand your position, the products are so new, that we have limited video. We beta tested in Colorado in 2009, before we gave the Manufacturer the funds to release the products. We wanted to know they work before we "Sold the Farm" so to speak. 

Our results were as follows: 5 out of 5 Bulls that saw the decoy came into bow range. One of those ended up with an arrow in his chest. 

The real proof will come this season, we already have a lot of units going out there, and we know they will work. We are getting several outfitters on board, because they know it will work too. 

The above statements are God's truth, I have no reason to lie (well, I do have a reason, but it's not in my Nature to do so).

But I can't expect you to just take my word for it. But I believe the guys that see the potential and versatility this system has to offer will be ahead of the curve in 2010

Best Wishes,
Jeff (AT Sponsor)
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

elkmtngear said:


> I totally understand your position, the products are so new, that we have limited video. We beta tested in Colorado in 2009, before we gave the Manufacturer the funds to release the products. We wanted to know they work before we "Sold the Farm" so to speak.
> 
> Our results were as follows: 5 out of 5 Bulls that saw the decoy came into bow range. One of those ended up with an arrow in his chest.
> 
> ...


thanks i might give one a try in the future


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

poppingrunt said:


> thanks i might give one a try in the future


Glad to hear that, we really appreciate your interest in the products

Best of Luck,
Jeff (AT Sponsor)
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Picture bump...:teeth:

Taking a break from Turkey Hunting,










Elk Decoy slip Pic,


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey, we just got the news this morning that Zebra Publishing is doing a write up on the Elk Mountain Slip System! Look for the write up in upcoming issues of "Bowhunt America" and "Inside Archery" magazines!


----------

